# Reifere Gilde gesucht mit späteren Spielzeiten (21:00 Uhr)



## Zaitec (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Gilde in der Freizeitspieler willkommen sind. Das bekannte Motto "Reales Leben hat Vorrang" sollte nicht nur ein Werbeslogan sein *zwinker*.

Da ich gerne die neuen Raidinstanzen besuchen möchte suche ich eine Gilde die ab 21:00 Uhr ihren Raid beginnt.
Desweiteren betreibe ich sehr gerne PvP (Arena etc) und möchte auch Retroraids angehen.
Im Idealfall kein Muss  findet sich sogar eine Rp-Gilde.

Danke fürs Lesen!


----------



## Ugla (19. Juli 2012)

Tja ... und hallo erst mal ...

wie soll ich es sagen. Also einen direkten Tipp wie - spiele heute Lotto, es ist dein Glückstag - wäre vielleicht zu dick aufgetragen. Aber wenn ich mir deine "Wünsche" so durchlese so muss ich feststellen das fast alles irgend wie auf "Ein Herz für Gnome" zutrifft. 

Wobei wir von "Ein Herz für Gnome" uns da ungern festlegen, was die Bezeichnung für das was wir machen angeht. "Fungilde" würde es wohl am besten treffen. Denn der Spass am und im Spiel stehen bei uns immer im Vordergrund. Wir sind alle "Gelegenheitsspieler" die bei jeder Gelegenheit spielen. Bei dem Einen sind es nur einige Stunden die Woche bei Anderen auch mal jeder Abend und wieder andere sieht man mal 2 Monate nicht. Einige gehen um 21 Uhr, viele Andere kommen dann erst.

Und was machen wir denn dann, wenn es so unterschiedlich ist? Nun, wir machen was Spass macht. Und, ja klar ist es nicht bei allen gleich. Das führt dazu das einige sich, seit über 2,5 Jahren, an einer Gildencooperation beteidigen, deren Ziel es ist alles gemeinsam an zu sehen. Dazu stoppten wir 1 Jahr auf 60, eins auf 70 und das letzte halbe Jahr nun auf 80. Wir raiden da 3 Tage die Woche (ab 21 Uhr) die "alten Raids" immer im entsprechenden Lvl und mit dem dafür gedachten Equip. Dort gibt es so zu sagen einen "umgekehrten GS Check". Das Maß dafür ist ein "Item-lvl-Cap". Nur sind wir keine Lvl-Stop-Gilde.
Wer das nicht mag geht auch mal gildenintern durch DS wipen. Oder farmt Marken in 85er HC um das eben Gesagte zu korrigieren und durch "clearen" zu ersetzen.
Das macht uns aber nicht zu einer Raid-Gilde, selbst dann nicht wenn man die 3 Raidtage der Tales dazu zählt.
Nebenbei betreiben wir seit gut 3 Jahren eine über den Server hinaus bekannte "RP-Schänke" und sind auch Gildenintern durchaus alle RP-affin. 
Nur, als RP-Gilde würde ich uns auch nicht bezeichnen mögen. _*lacht_

Einige unser Member kommen und sind sofort in einem BG verschwunden oder versuchen sich in der Arena, Andere gehen lieber Twinken. Aber alle versuchen immer möglichst Viel zusammen zu machen. Im TS sagt man auch mal den Vornamen und Ingame helfen wir uns gegenseitig wo es nur geht. Dabei meine ich nicht Lowie-Twinks durch Inis ziehen, sondern eher mal "ne Glyphe" zu schreiben oder einen "Salzstreuer" herzustellen. Auch wenn es mal "an Leder" kneift oder Erze fehlen muss man nicht zwingend das AH aufsuchen. Und das klappt?

Ja es klappt seit über 3 Jahren in "Ein Herz für Gnome" ganz gut. Viele kennen sich schon "ewig" und noch aus den ganz frühen "Classic" Zeiten. Andere sind erst seit dem sie spielen bei uns und wieder andere haben sich über die nette Aufnahme so gefreut das sie erst kürzlich ihre gesammten Chars zu uns geholt haben. Klar das sind nur diejenigen denen das was wir machen gefällt. Andere gehen nach 3 Stunden/Tagen/Wochen oder verkümmern als "Postchar" der nur kurz einloggt. Aber damit können wir leben, denn dieser "Mechanismus" hat sich trotz aller Patches seit Beta nicht geändert. Wem es gefällt der kommt gern wieder und wem es nicht gefällt den wird nichts zum einloggen zwingen können.

Was bleibt mir also wenn ich nicht laut schreien kann - Ja "Ein Herz für Gnome" ist genau das was du suchst, als dich mal einzuladen dir das einfach mal an zu sehen. Du findest uns auf dem RP-PvE-Server Todeswache, der seinen Namen durchaus Ehre macht, wenn man den Content als Massstab nimmt. 
_(Ich glaube wir sind in einigen "Ranglisten" an 3. Stelle, wenn man bei der Suche von unten anfängt. So zu sagen noch vor Die Aldor *rofl) '_
Aber wenn du es gern ruhig und gemütlich hast dann ist die "Todeswache" sehr zu empfehlen. Mir kam es wie eine "Kurklinik" vor als es mich von einem Imba-Raid-PvP-Server der ersten Generation dort hin verschlagen hatte. Was nun auch weit über 5 Jahre her ist. 
Wie du dir sicher schon gedacht hast ist "Ein Herz für Gnome" eine Allianzgilde. Und nein, auch wenn wir viele Gnome beherbergen, wir sind keine reine Gnomengilde. Setzen allerdings voraus das die "Großen Rassen" , ja auch Zwerge, "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben. Ach und wegen den ganzen... ähm sagen wir Mitgliedern meiner Zunft und der daraus resultierenden Frage. Nein wir sind keine reine ....ähm du verstehst schon. _*lächelt verstohlen_

So, nun genug der Werbung. Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig von Dem vermitteln wie es bei uns zu geht. Was bleibt mir noch übrig als dich einfach auf ein Bier einzuladen. Zu erwähnen das wir es der Gastfreundschaft unseres "kleinen Volkes" schuldig sind und das erste Bier, wir führen 15 Sorten, bei uns immer gratis ist. 
_*lächelt freundlich einladend_ .... Ja nur das Erste! _*zischt Sambi zu dem Gast daneben_
Und dir auf deiner Suche viel Erfolg zu wünschen, mögest du finden was du gesucht hast.

Viel Glück auf deinen Wegen und mögen die unseren sich einmal kreuzen, sage ich zum Abschied gern.

Sambi _*die schnell noch eine druckfrische neue Visitenkarte dazu legt_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Mehr als nur ein Biergarten
Sturmwind-Kathedarlviertel
Eingang von den Kanälen
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


----------

